# Lighting



## Fletch14 (Oct 23, 2015)

Recently I went to Menards to buy more utility lights and they are being discontinued. My question is what kind of bulbs and lighting does everyone else use? 
We were using utility bulbs from Sylvania and the new ones they have replaced them with shatter when primer or mud gets on them. The old ones could handle a little bit of spray. 
Need something so we can see thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Google led rechargeable work lights, and see what is available in your area. This is what we use.
https://www.autobarn.com.au/ultra-charge-rechargeable-10w-led-flood-light


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Milwaukee led lights all the way for me, cordles, bright and bullet proof. A little on the price side for some but you get what you pay for


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

What I've been using since I got tired of bulbs burning out and having to wiggle them to get them to work in work lights. I took the base off so I can use it for doing check out, as well. Works fine, and has lasted awhile. More than paid for itself just in not having to replace bulbs, as well as no down time from bulb problems.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5-ft-800-Lumen-Portable-LED-Work-Light-K40010/204330841


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Give the cordless a go JM, you will love it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Give the cordless a go JM, you will love it.


I've got a hand crank one - does that count? 

I should get something a little better in the cordless direction. How much, and how much longer I might really need it, though.... Questions that keep me from buying things I could use if I carried on doing this longer term.

I do have a couple cheap LED rechargeable ones. Used the one a fair amount. Not overly bright, but it paid back its 20.00 cost many times lighting up the odd room enough to work in, doing some checkout with it, finding my way to panels to turn the lights on. Surprised it still works. Have to fix the charger for it, or get another one. The other light is too bulky to be much use to me compared to the small corded light I now mostly use.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am sure you could justify $60. Mine get used for all sorts of things, not just work.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Rechargeable-1000-Lumen-25-Watt-LED-Work-Light-K40013/204584587


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Some guys are moving to using headlamps more, for at least finish work.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=led+...ChMIwpaMpNLoyAIVQjmICh36qASy&biw=1536&bih=739


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

how many lumen would u guys suggest for a headlamp led ?

could be fun to try...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Pytlik said:


> how many lumen would u guys suggest for a headlamp led ?
> 
> could be fun to try...


You'll find some articles on it in this Google search: https://www.google.ca/search?q=work..._AUoAGoVChMInLOG2pTqyAIVU9JjCh3iBQS4&dpr=1.25


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> how many lumen would u guys suggest for a headlamp led ?
> 
> could be fun to try...


10,000 ? I have a 1000 led light But It's nothing close to a 500 watt halogen . I would guess 10,000 would come close . 

I like my cheapo Kracos . $14 for the light with two bulbs . Light weight ! And when I need new bulbs I just buy another light . It's just a dollar more than buying two bulbs. And when a light bites It after a few months I pitch It. It paid for itself .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> I would guess 10,000 would come close.


Don't forget to add in a neck brace. 

Food for thought on lumens:

*Lumens Are for Light Bulbs
*Pretty much every headlamp includes a spec for lumens, but we recommend _ignoring_ this spec. Why? Because lumens are a measure of light energy in _any_ direction. This is a good way to spec a light bulb, but often misleading for estimating the quality of a focused beam. In the case of headlights, it is important to consider the quality of the optical lens system which focuses the light into a beam, and ideally creates an _evenly lit_ beam of light. Lumens don't get you that information. Beam distance specs are more useful, but they have their own issues to consider…

from http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Best-Headlamp


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The hvac guy left his wobble light on the job and it's awesome. 400 watt metal halide, 40,000 lumens, 360 degree lighting. White light that's easy on the eyes. Hands down the best work lighting I've ever seen it's close to natural light. If I was still finishing I'd order one today.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah PA, I am finishing & I have a Wobble light! :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Yeah PA, I am finishing & I have a Wobble light! :thumbup:




Do you have the halide? I see they make them with halogen, fluorescent and led bulbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Do you have the halide? I see they make them with halogen, fluorescent and led bulbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a fluorescent & a metal Halide. I don't really use the fluorescent too much.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I just bought one of these 

https://www.amazon.com/rechargeable-Headlamp-battery-EdisonBright-batteries/dp/B01BFK3KNM


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

My wobble just died today first time. I got the 175 halide. I was disappointed they didn't have the bigger one but it is the best light praying it's just the bulb


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I just bought one of these
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/rechargeable-Headlamp-battery-EdisonBright-batteries/dp/B01BFK3KNM


Great for insulators blowing attics ! So What are you going to use It for?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

gordie said:


> My wobble just died today first time. I got the 175 halide. I was disappointed they didn't have the bigger one but it is the best light praying it's just the bulb


Well I'm a bone head took a good look it was just a loose bulb


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> Well I'm a bone head took a good look it was just a loose bulb


Happens to the best of us. Big story about my gas stove in my bedroom for another day. $200 mistake!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

couldnt find better than this 500W ! 

$22.87 canadian dollar / Each about US$ 16.5!!

cheap but does light great and gives some warmth lol 

I feel i see better with the "yellow" light , where with the LED "whitish bluish" i cant see the places that need attention.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> couldnt find better than this 500W !
> 
> $22.87 canadian dollar / Each about US$ 16.5!!
> 
> ...



I feel the same way about the LEDs It's just not enough!

Hey! Peel that cage off ! It'll give you more light and keep you warmer! The first thing I do when I buy a new halogen Is throw throw that guard away !


----------

